# Spotting on All-Clad stainless steel



## tommyyate (May 21, 2009)

I just bought an all-clad stainless steel fry pan.  I noticed that after I used it a few times and cleaned the pan (with warm water and soap and nylon dish pad, the stainless steel interior has some light blue and blue swirl marks.  It's a bit hard to describe but it doesn't have the nice stainless steel appearance before it was used.

Is this normal?


----------



## Andy M. (May 21, 2009)

It's just a discoloration on the SS.  I experience this discoloration sometimes when I cook a starchy food in a SS pan.  

It will come off easily with a light cleaning with Barkeeper's Friend.  IF you don't already have BKF, get some.  It's the best thing for cleaning off the crud that soap and water can't handle.  It's low in abrasiveness so it won't mark the finish on your pans.


----------



## tommyyate (May 21, 2009)

Thanks, do you recommend the liquid or powder form or does it matter?


----------



## Andy M. (May 21, 2009)

I've only ever used the powder.  I use one of those blue scrubber sponges that are safe for all surfaces and a little powder.  Works great.


----------



## Scotch (May 21, 2009)

The powdered BKF works very well, as does Bon Ami, and neither will scratch your stainless. 

Does BKF come in a liquid or gel form?


----------



## linicx (May 22, 2009)

Barkeeper's friend also keeps a ceraminc cook top looking like new. But it will not renew a top a;ready scratched from scouring pads.


----------

